# TUG Shout out!



## Rich S (Jul 22, 2019)

I want to give the entire TUG crew a shout out.  Thank you so much for being here!  I replied to a TUG Marketplace timeshare offer of "Free with transfer and closing paid by owner".

Because of TUG, I know how to do my due diligence.  I drove up to the potential home resort and went through a presentation so I could ask up front about the program, view the site, and actually see the rooms.  The site is Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.  It is a nice site that sits right on the lake.  I was impressed.

After the presentation and tour, while sitting at the table with the "tour guide", (I was asking so many question that he couldn't or wouldn't answer) he went and got his "supervisor".  Both of them were very nice, no hard sell.  I asked so many questions of a specific nature that the "supervisor" asked me if "I was shopper?"  She said "if you are, you know you have to tell me".  I assured her I was not, but just deciding which company to add to my portfolio. Needless to say, I passed on all of the "deals" they offered.  

However, I do need help from those of you that own weeks.  Even better if your home resort is Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.  She said that the older contract holders are complaining because they can't book full weeks because of the new point holders taking days out of the full week, leaving nothing.  This didn't make any sense to me, if you own a week, there should be weeks in the inventory.  Isn't that true?  It appears they want to have new owners buy points, and existing owners switch to points because the fees cost more.

If you can book at 13 months out, has there been an issue getting vacations scheduled?  Has there been an issue splitting a 2 bedroom into a 1 bedroom and a studio to get 2 vacations in the same year?  Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

Again, pat yourself on the back.  Because of you, I was equipped to say no when the offers kept coming, although that sampler did sound kinda good when they kept offering me money to sign up for it.  ;-)


----------



## DRIless (Jul 22, 2019)

Rich S said:


> However, I do need help from those of you that own weeks.  Even better if your home resort is Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.  She said that the older contract holders are complaining because they can't book full weeks because of the new point holders taking days out of the full week, leaving nothing.  This didn't make any sense to me, if you own a week, there should be weeks in the inventory.  Isn't that true?  It appears they want to have new owners buy points, and existing owners switch to points because the fees cost more.
> 
> If you can book at 13 months out, has there been an issue getting vacations scheduled?  Has there been an issue splitting a 2 bedroom into a 1 bedroom and a studio to get 2 vacations in the same year?  Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.



Who know what really happens "behind the curtain."  The weeks inventory should be separate from the points inventory.  As there are fewer and fewer weeks owners as weeks owners convert to points or DRI re-acquires and then puts them into one of the Trusts; there will be less to choose from but also less that are choosing from that inventory.  The line they gave you is a scare tactic.

You need to look at a weeks contract and see what it says about splitting the unit/use.


----------



## Rich S (Jul 22, 2019)

DRIless said:


> Who know what really happens "behind the curtain."  The weeks inventory should be separate from the points inventory.  As there are fewer and fewer weeks owners as weeks owners convert to points or DRI re-acquires and then puts them into one of the Trusts; there will be less to choose from but also less that are choosing from that inventory.  The line they gave you is a scare tactic.
> 
> You need to look at a weeks contract and see what it says about splitting the unit/use.



I figured it might be a scare tactic, but always want to be aware.  Ok, will do.  I have a request in for a copy of the original contract so I can see the restrictions.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2019)

always makes my day when someone is able to use TUG to do the research and get the info they need before buying a Timeshare.

results in much happier and more fulfilling ownership for sure!  (plus far more money to spend on vacations!)


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Rich S, Welcome to TUG. You can ask questions on this web site.*


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rich S said:


> I asked so many questions of a specific nature that the "supervisor" asked me if "I was shopper?" She said "if you are, you know you have to tell me".



That’s funny and sad. If you’re an informed consumer or hoped to become informed you can’t be a regular person. You must be a shopper or reporter.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 1, 2019)

I do not own here, but I am a weeks owner- not points. You have to look at your own contract/deed, but even though a lot of people converted to RCI points at our resort, there are still plenty of weeks owners and weeks owners can just show up for their week. Now- if they want to exchange their week for another week at our resort, they have to go through RCI to do so and use their TPU's. Most of the owners tell me they usually have no problems exchanging back in, but there are always exceptions.

The timeshare salespeople always use that scare tactic to get you to convert to or buy points.

We never exchange so no issue for us.


----------



## Rich S (Sep 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I do not own here, but I am a weeks owner- not points. You have to look at your own contract/deed, but even though a lot of people converted to RCI points at our resort, there are still plenty of weeks owners and weeks owners can just show up for their week. Now- if they want to exchange their week for another week at our resort, they have to go through RCI to do so and use their TPU's. Most of the owners tell me they usually have no problems exchanging back in, but there are always exceptions.
> 
> The timeshare salespeople always use that scare tactic to get you to convert to or buy points.
> 
> We never exchange so no issue for us.



This is the reason I am so grateful for TUG.  Without the generosity of people sharing their knowledge, we wouldn't know a scare tactic from actual truth.  We are left at the mercy of the developer because we don't have access to the contract before hand, or the varying complexities.  

For example:
One is doing their research on buying a resale timeshare on a 1 bedroom at a certain resort, and find 3 units that are comparable in price.  Further info indicates that the maintenance fees vary between $900.00 -$1,500 per year.  

What would be the reasons for the difference in fees?  How would the perspective buyer find this out?  Getting contracts are difficult at times and may not be pertinent at others.  

Veteran owners have been the most reliable information I have received thus far in this endeavor and I thank you.!


----------

